# sound card driver for sylvania gnet 13001 netbook?



## tech1234567890 (Oct 31, 2010)

where can i find a sound card driver for my sylvania gnet 13001 netbook?:sigh:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Please post the hardware ID

Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This is the most recent audio driver I can find for XP - http://www.drivershq.com/Drivers/SYLVANIA/GNET/GNET13001/39188/39189/39190/24976/ModelDrivers.aspx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

koala

That link just downloads Driver Detective, not the actual driver

But it does ID the driver for me! Thanks

It is a VIA HD Audio

@tech1234567890 

See if this driver will work:
http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/HDA_V500b.zip

If not, please post the hardware ID as described in post #2


----------

